# Ein Mann mit vielen Gesichtern: Johnny Depp im Wandel der Zeit



## Kira345 (19. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ein Mann mit vielen Gesichtern: Johnny Depp im Wandel der Zeit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ein Mann mit vielen Gesichtern: Johnny Depp im Wandel der Zeit*


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2017)

... nicht zu vergessen die Hauptrolle im genial-absurden BioPic "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im ebenfalls absurden "Tusk" gibt es noch einen unerkennbaren Depp;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und erwähnenswert wäre noch, daß er nach dem Tod von Heath Ledger in dem halbfertigen "Das Kabinett des Doktor Parnassus" (genauso wie Jude Law und Colin Farrel) Heaths Rolle zu Ende gespielt und dafür auf die Gage verzichtet hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Mai 2017)

Ja, er hat schon viele tolle Filme gedreht und war gerade in den 90ern bis späte 2000er einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsschauspieler, wobei mir gerade auch seine eher "kleinen" Rollen in "unbekannteren" Filmen sehr gefielen, wie halt Ed Wood, Benny & Joon, Don Juan de Marco (mit einem ebenso genialem Marlon Brando) oder Blow.


----------

